# Post-destination-wedding frugality tips



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

As some of you may have seen in my other thread, I just blew away 5 grand on a friend's destination wedding and am hurting from it. For the rest of the month, I've been looking for new ways to save money. Here's a few I found all in the last week!

* *Corn on the cob*. At between 20-50 cents each, this makes a good basis for a meal. I've been eating lunches for about $3.50 lately (boiled corn + tacos). By the way this corn is disappointing compared to the fresh stuff I used to get in Ontario -- if you're near Waterloo, check out Herrle's Country Farm Market

* *Swim in the river!* I usually swim at a public swimming pool, for a few dollars entry. This weekend I started swimming in the river that runs through the city; it's relatively clean (I checked e coli counts) and refreshing. Other people swim here too. Over $10 saved during this heat wave!

* *Dilute the liquid hand soap*. I don't know why I've been using this stuff full strength. Lately I've been watering it down a bit, and it lasts much longer.

* *Drinking only water*. I've eliminated virtually all other drinks. I keep a refillable water bottle in my fridge, and just keep filling it with tap water. Fittingly, I got this idea from the destination wedding in Jamaica. The tap water wasn't drinkable but I kept boiling water and cooling it in the fridge.

* *Fixing waistband on old shorts*. I have a few old boxer shorts that I really like, and their only problem is that the waist band elastic is loosening. I know basic sewing but I'm trying to increase my sewing skills. I'm open to suggestions here, but I'm thinking I'll just tighten the waist by folding & stitching -- quick work, and can save me upwards of $20 on new shorts.


----------



## CrazyEights (May 17, 2016)

nice tips.

I always find that destination weddings end up being much more expensive for the guests than for the bride and groom. And more or less the bride and groom are passing the costs to the guests. but i could be totally wrong on this.


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^99% of the time, correct.



james4beach said:


> As some of you may have seen in my other thread, I just blew away 5 grand on a friend's destination wedding and am hurting from it. For the rest of the month, I've been looking for new ways to save money. Here's a few I found all in the last week!
> 
> * *Corn on the cob*. At between 20-50 cents each, this makes a good basis for a meal. I've been eating lunches for about $3.50 lately (boiled corn + tacos). By the way this corn is disappointing compared to the fresh stuff I used to get in Ontario -- if you're near Waterloo, check out Herrle's Country Farm Market
> 
> ...


This time of year, I suggest driving out through the country/rural areas and looking for some large gardens. I have neighbors at the moment giving away cucumbers, cherry tomatoes, beans, and zucchini by the wheelbarrow load, seriously.
Another thing to try is asking or posting a want ad for leftover gift cards, many people have them with $1-$8 on them, not enough to make a real purchase or time to go to a place they may have only went to because the were given the card in the first place. Call your local phone, internet, tv, visa, banking service provider and ask about new offers. Many will give you $5 or 5% off just for calling. Walk or bike as much as you can if possible rather than drive or public transport. Clean your home wall to wall, anything you have not used within the last year or is not collectible or sentimental value, sell it. Go visit friends and family during regular meal times. Buy food from discount racks, at least 50% off and not expired.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

CrazyEights said:


> nice tips.
> 
> I always find that destination weddings end up being much more expensive for the guests than for the bride and groom. And more or less the bride and groom are passing the costs to the guests. but i could be totally wrong on this.


I have heard of the bride and groom getting free accommodations if they bring enough guests.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> I have heard of the bride and groom getting free accommodations if they bring enough guests.


 ... unless you're the best man or a bridesmaid- how about declining the generous invite for a donation-to-the-wedding?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> As some of you may have seen in my other thread, I just blew away 5 grand on a friend's destination wedding and am hurting from it. For the rest of the month, I've been looking for new ways to save money. Here's a few I found all in the last week!
> 
> * *Corn on the cob*. At between 20-50 cents each, this makes a good basis for a meal. I've been eating lunches for about $3.50 lately (boiled corn + tacos). By the way this corn is disappointing compared to the fresh stuff I used to get in Ontario -- if you're near Waterloo, check out Herrle's Country Farm Market
> 
> ...


 ... that's going to be alot of corn eating (all year round, lunch dinner with breakfast skipped) and swimming (cleaning?) in the river to save up to 5 grands! :biggrin:

Suggestions to the other tips:
3. Do you have to continue using liquid soap - that goes quicker (even diluted) than a cheap soap bar.
5. You could replace the elastic with a tie-string as soon as you loose the weight from eating only corn-meals + drinking tap water only. :wink:


----------

